# Awkward photos



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

If there is one thing that classical music truly excels at regardless of the recording - it's the awful 
record covers/promo photos.

http://awkwardclassicalmusicphotos.com/

If Roberto Alagna looks like The Singing Milkman, what hope do the rest of us have?

Which raises the question. Has there ever been a classical record that actually made someone look even remotely cool?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Some slightly more eccentric ones I love:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

And the clincher. Any woman who is happy to be photographed like this has my undying admiration:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> and the clincher. Any woman who is happy to be photographed like this has my undying admiration:


The power of Bartoli compels you!!!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 26792


With a little visual echo to the left.


----------

